# KEMU , AIMC Or SIMS ?



## oarehman (Sep 17, 2015)

Hello all .

I have 90.7% something as my aggregate and I am aspiring to get in KEMU . As a backup plan ( if I dont get in ) , I am ambivalent whether to prioritize AIMC or select SIMS on the priority list . What is the good , the bad and the ugly in these Colleges ? Prestige doesn't matter much to me personally , but I do think that it matters when applying to uni's abroad . My father's inclined towards SIMS because it is nearer to my residence as compared to AIMC, but I believe AIMC is the better opt. Any thoughts 

Compare and contrast SIMS and AIMC and please tell how should I prioritize them. 
Thankyou very much.


----------



## AsadShahbaz (Jul 4, 2015)

Aimc is definitely better in case you don't make it to KE, which is highly unlikely. I have a friend in sims who is still disappointed over not making it to aimc last year. Aimc has better environment, faculty, infrastructure, facilities, Jinnah hospital is better for learning clinical skills, and it has more prestige and a higher merit. So you'll be going to KE nonetheless so


----------

